# st croix vs g loomis rod help



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Im a wader wearing surf fisherman, I fish lynnhaven and chicks beach. Its striper time and I want a little extra distance throwing lures primarily at chicks. I usally throw mirrorlures there, sometimes metal and grubs but usually mirrolures. Ive been studying st croix vs g loomis in forums and reviews. Arguments are g loomis is more sensitive but the avid st croix gives as much distance. I like the g loomis pro-green 7'4"med/fast vs the st croix 7'6" avid med/fast. My only concern is I have to gig the lure and I wonder if the stock will be a bit to long on these rods. Now I need your input and thanks for the help.opcorn::beer::fishing:


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

I cannot speak to their big rods but if the ultra light versions are any indication I would go St. Croix any day everyday the Loomis rods are great but the St. Croix rods are better hands down. throws better more sensitivity stiff in the rite places and soft in the right places.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Rods*

I am partial to the Loomis rods. I have fished St Croix and even had a couple of the Legend rods with titanium recoil guides and all. To me the Loomis rods have a better feel. I guess it is all what you like but to say the St Croix is hands down a better rod. I think I would have to disagree. A St Croix is a great rod none the less and I am sure you would be happy either way. I do know a couple legit Trout fisherman that like St Croix....But most of the guys I fish with use Loomis.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Used to fish at the foot of CBBT exclusively prior to Hurricane Katrina

got a couple of questions ... 
1)Is this the part of Chics you're fishing?
2)Are you you using spinning or casting reel?
3What weight lures are you casting?


beachcaster said:


> Im a wader wearing surf fisherman, I fish lynnhaven and chicks beach. Its striper time and I want a little extra distance throwing lures primarily at chicks. I usally throw mirrorlures there, sometimes metal and grubs but usually mirrolures. Ive been studying st croix vs g loomis in forums and reviews. Arguments are g loomis is more sensitive but the avid st croix gives as much distance. I like the g loomis pro-green 7'4"med/fast vs the st croix 7'6" avid med/fast. My only concern is I have to gig the lure and I wonder if the stock will be a bit to long on these rods. Now I need your input and thanks for the help.opcorn::beer::fishing:


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

Here is a good discussion that would give you some ideas I think...I appologize if you have read through it already....

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?91357-Favorite-mirrolure-rod-for-the-surf


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

I know it neither of the 2 but if u could get ur hands on one, it would be one of the best rods for light bait/stingsilver for surf and that's a 923 wri.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

SJR941 (GL2)

used many a night at lynnhaven
you will outcast everyone given you have a decent reel. i dont know why you want to cast at chicks though.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Both brands make good rods. I have no experience with a G-Loomis rod. I fish St Croix when I spec fishing from the surf and like the rod allot. I know you want the rod to fish for striper. I’ve used a 6 1/2 ft. rod there and did well when the fish were there. That’s the thing when the fish are there. I usually toss a 1 5/8oz sting silver with no problem. Also I’m not using either of the above mentioned rods.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

surf rat said:


> I am partial to the Loomis rods. I have fished St Croix and even had a couple of the Legend rods with titanium recoil guides and all. To me the Loomis rods have a better feel. I guess it is all what you like but to say the St Croix is hands down a better rod. I think I would have to disagree. A St Croix is a great rod none the less and I am sure you would be happy either way. I do know a couple legit Trout fisherman that like St Croix....But most of the guys I fish with use Loomis.


Surf Rat thanks for catching my slip up there I should say in my opinion they are hands down the best rods. They deal with my abuse croaker fishing with them and throwing 1/2-1 oz spoons as well as live lining for rockfish and I couldn't ask for more 6-7 year old ultra lights sometimes you just want to play and see their limits. The loomis rods are great as well just not my preference or feel.


----------



## rekeene (Mar 26, 2009)

I have both and i prefer my loomis rods! ;-) I have a st croix 8' legend for sale conventional!


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Seeknfin thats where I go under the bay bridge tunnel, I use a penn and shimano spinning reel throwing 1/2 mirrolures, lead head grubs and up to 1 1/2 stingsilvers. I like chicks cause its not crowded and I can move from side to side of the bridge. Lynnhaven is fine just a bit crowded at times. Im leanin towards a 7'6"MF avid st croix or the 7'4"MF g loomis pro green but Im still listening.


----------

